# 24 hours of snow



## 243Savage (Nov 20, 2010)

Taken about 5 minutes ago.  It started early yesterday morning and is supposed to be heavy and continual through tomorrow night. It wouldn't surprise me if we break well over 4 feet before nightfall.    We've probably had at least that much fall already but it's starting to pack down now.  

The first two are from my dining room window and those are six foot fence posts in the background of the picnic table.   The last one is out front through my living room window.

I gotta dig the driveway out so I can get the jeep out of the garage. There are only two of us here who have winches on our personal vehicles and we are quite popular this time of year.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 20, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  Don't really miss those days a whole lot!  
Good shots - thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 20, 2010)

243Savage, get out there and build a snowman!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

Pictures like that make me think warmly of my old Florida home


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 20, 2010)

I had to put the kid behind a snow shovel.  

He readily agreed for $5.00 an hour.  

That sounded like a good deal to me.


----------



## xs5875 (Nov 20, 2010)

where are u?


----------



## CAL (Nov 20, 2010)

243,if that's not a winter wonder land,I have never seen one.Stay safe brother and warm!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 20, 2010)

big z is doin' a great job !  yall stay warm brother !!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 20, 2010)

I can hear Zach now..."Dad, this sucks.  Lets move back to Georgia."


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like a light dusting.  Sure makes for some wonderful photos.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  

I'm betting Zach wants to renegotiate.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## dbodkin (Nov 20, 2010)

Makes me want to move North... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Savage,

The kid did a pretty good job, until the plow came thru.I used to hate getting the drive cleared then the plow would come by and block the end of it....Makes me glad I moved to GA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 22, 2010)

Brrrr!  Looks pretty cool!  So - are you going to rent Zach out????  He did a great job!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 23, 2010)

That's awesome!  I'm going to be out there at the end of January. . . can't wait!!!


----------

